# New to Middle Texas Coast



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Hey Everyone,

My family and I just moved to TX after 26 years in the military. We spent 3 years in Tampa where my son and I had an Action Craft and caught the flats fishing bug. My wife is from TX and we have a family cabin in Matagorda and have mostly fished East and West Matagorda Bay. I predominantly like to fish grass flats for Reds, but enjoy targeting flounder and trout as well. I plan to start using fly tackle ( We did 2 years in Colorado where I became a mediocre fly fisherman) and also like to get out and wade often.

Two quick questions:

1) For my retirement momma is letting me buy my skiff. I am leaning towards going with a new Beavertail Vengeance. Seems like a good mix to get back onto the flats but also make runs down to Port O'Connor. I will usually either be by myself or have 1-2 anglers with me. Any pro's / cons on going with something that is a bit heaftier than a true poling skiff in that area?

2) In Tampa step 1 was always grabbing the cast net and getting bait at one of the markers. I have not seen many people do that on the Middle Texas Coast. Is there a reason, or have I just not seen how people get live bait. I have always used artificials from my kayak when fishing this area.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Matt


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Vengeance should get you where you need to go in those areas.

Cast net mullet and pinfish just about anywhere or be a googan and buy shrimp and croaker if you don’t mind standing in line and paying $12-14 a dozen and fighting with meat haulers over the last dozen.Chunking artificials has gotten more popular. You can catch fish on lures down here.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from SE Louisiana


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Vengeance should get you where you need to go in those areas.
> 
> Cast net mullet and pinfish just about anywhere or be a googan and buy shrimp and croaker if you don’t mind standing in line and paying $12-14 a dozen and fighting with meat haulers over the last dozen.Chunking artificials has gotten more popular. You can catch fish on lures down here.


Thanks


Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Vengeance should get you where you need to go in those areas.
> 
> Cast net mullet and pinfish just about anywhere or be a googan and buy shrimp and croaker if you don’t mind standing in line and paying $12-14 a dozen and fighting with meat haulers over the last dozen.Chunking artificials has gotten more popular. You can catch fish on lures down here.


Thanks @Smackdaddy53. Heading down next week with the Kayaks. Should be fun, but I am ready to turn in my paddle for a push pole!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

cavmatt said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks @Smackdaddy53. Heading down next week with the Kayaks. Should be fun, but I am ready to turn in my paddle for a push pole!


I kayak fished hard for almost a decade before getting a poling skiff. No turning back but I do miss it sometimes.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome and thanks for your service. Will you be trailering the boat or is it hanging in a sling? How often do you think you'll run to Port O from Matagorda? If I'm trailering and want to fish Port O and south from Matagorda, I'm probably trailering down there. As you know, the Vengeance is a pretty big boat and It doesn't sound like you will have more than one or two people at a time. Personally, I'd be looking for something lighter? Once you discover the back, back lakes you're going to want to be able to access them more and more. Also, you'll be wanting to run the diversion channel at some point. If I run aground in there, I want something I can push pretty easy. In the BT family, I'd look at the Mosquito with a 60. I'm old. We used to fish all of East and West Matagorda out of 16'-18' jon boats with 35 horse motors 😉


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Great to have y'all back in TEXAS!! Thank you for your Service!
Matagorda what a great fishing village and growing everyday. Matagorda Harbor on the weekends is a Zoo, just get in line with all the 24 ft's with 300HP. Us Texas boys like to go 50 or 60 mph
Welcome to the site, it has a lot of Info at yours finger tips.
Most everyone is very Helpful, so ask and your will receive.
Any questions and be happy to talk East Matagorda, which we fish
Good luck !


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations on your retirement and thank you for your service. Which branch?

The Mosquito is a capable skiff, but ideally a two-angler platform. Three would get crowded in a hurry. I'm normally solo or with a buddy in mine. Perhaps with your style and passenger needs take a look at the BT Strike or Dragonfly Boatworks Grand Slam 17. Both are a little wider beam with a sharper entry without sacrificing a whole lot with draft. 

Have fun shopping and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd do an HB Pro, but he mentioned Beavertail. 😉


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Greetings!


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

cavmatt said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My family and I just moved to TX after 26 years in the military. We spent 3 years in Tampa where my son and I had an Action Craft and caught the flats fishing bug. My wife is from TX and we have a family cabin in Matagorda and have mostly fished East and West Matagorda Bay. I predominantly like to fish grass flats for Reds, but enjoy targeting flounder and trout as well. I plan to start using fly tackle ( We did 2 years in Colorado where I became a mediocre fly fisherman) and also like to get out and wade often.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your service. Shallow water performance is usually most important during the fall winter time. Considered by most the best time of year for sight fishing. The vengeance is a pretty wide skiff. I’m getting a strike set up and think it’s the most versatile of the beavertail line up. Maverick HPXT tunnel is another popular skiff for the texas coast. Enjoy your retirement. I mainly fish Aransas but venture north on occasion.


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Zika said:


> Congratulations on your retirement and thank you for your service. Which branch?
> 
> The Mosquito is a capable skiff, but ideally a two-angler platform. Three would get crowded in a hurry. I'm normally solo or with a buddy in mine. Perhaps with your style and passenger needs take a look at the BT Strike or Dragonfly Boatworks Grand Slam 17. Both are a little wider beam with a sharper entry without sacrificing a whole lot with draft.
> 
> Have fun shopping and let us know what you decide.


Thanks for the recommendation @Zika. Go Army!


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Sublime said:


> Welcome and thanks for your service. Will you be trailering the boat or is it hanging in a sling? How often do you think you'll run to Port O from Matagorda? If I'm trailering and want to fish Port O and south from Matagorda, I'm probably trailering down there. As you know, the Vengeance is a pretty big boat and It doesn't sound like you will have more than one or two people at a time. Personally, I'd be looking for something lighter? Once you discover the back, back lakes you're going to want to be able to access them more and more. Also, you'll be wanting to run the diversion channel at some point. If I run aground in there, I want something I can push pretty easy. In the BT family, I'd look at the Mosquito with a 60. I'm old. We used to fish all of East and West Matagorda out of 16'-18' jon boats with 35 horse motors 😉


When in Matagorda we have a lift on the river, but I will likely trailer to other areas as well occasionally. There is definitely a theme to the feedback in the thread. Super helpful. Thank you.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

East Cape Evo V or Floyd 8 weight could be good options. Depends on how shallow you want to chase the reds in back lakes.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The run between Matagorda and Port O can entail 17 miles of wide open water if you follow the ICW route. That is straight up bay boat territory on many days. Now, if you want to run the shoreline all the way down to the jetties and west of there, then you can do that in pretty much any skiff. That is unless the wind gets stiff out of the north, then all bets are off.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Sublime said:


> The run between Matagorda and Port O can entail 17 miles of wide open water if you follow the ICW route. That is straight up bay boat territory on many days. Now, if you want to run the shoreline all the way down to the jetties and west of there, then you can do that in pretty much any skiff. That is unless the wind gets stiff out of the north, then all bets are off.


Yes but you can make it a longer run and use shore lines, shallow water etc to get there. Wake up a bit earlier, study conditions and use them to your advantage. Waves don’t matter much in super shallow water. Boils down to knowing what your doing about more.

Also, study those same conditions for the way home. I would agree with just trailering to POC though. No reason to cross.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

A bit, not about


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome, congratulations on your retirement brother! You ever make it down to corpus hit me up. I'll always take a fellow veteran out. Go Navy, beat Army! 😅


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

BT has an awesome lineup, nothing wrong with your choice of skiffs. Make sure to talk to BT abojt your useand location....they will steer yoj in the right direction


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from SW Houston. I fish all the areas you mention out of a HPXT, and do just fine. Be smart, play the wind, and go explore. You don't really need bait if your are sight-fishing, or fishing up shallow. The run from Matagorda to POC is very doable if you run the shoreline and have the fuel range. It might be easier to trailer for that run though.


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Any thoughts on this listing? 2016 Maverick 17 HPX-T (Tunnel)


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That’s a great boat for the Texas coast. If you like it, jump on it. It would serve you well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> That’s a great boat for the Texas coast. If you like it, jump on it. It would serve you well.


I agree 100%


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

It is a top tier boat


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

I appreciate the feedback everyone.


----------



## johnnywoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome home!


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all the feedback. Finally pulled the trigger on a 2018 Hells Bay Pro. Can’t wait to get it shipped.


----------

